# Approval panel nerves



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

My dh and i are facing our approval panel on monday and really starting to feel the nerves. We are both so worried that whan asked a question our minds will go blank. Has this happened to anyone? God i'm a jibbering wreck   . 
Could you all be loves and tell me all about your experiences at approval (good and bad). I want to try and be as prepared as possible.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Good luck for Monday.  I know its easy to say but try to relax a bit and stay positive, your SW and her Manager wouldn't be taking you to panel if they thought there would be any problems.  The questions will be based on your PAR and the panel members aren't going to try and catch you out, they want to approve you.

Do you have a copy of your PAR?  Read it, especially the bits your SW has written about her recommendation and findings.  ARe you meeting your SW before panel?  We've always met for coffee and a chat just incase we had any last minute questions or nerves.

The first time we were heading for approval panel I was so nervous our SW didn't think I'd turn up because of how ill I felt, I turned green talking to her a few days before apparently.  The evening before and the morning of panel I read our PAR and knew we had a good report and this helped with the nerves.  Just as well really as I do most of the talking and DH was really nervous and could hardly speak.

Panel itself was a really positive experience and afterwards we wondered why we got so nervous but it is a hugely important day and normal to feel nervous, panel know this and unless you say something totally shocking and out of line they are already pretty sure of what their decision will be before you even get there.

I'm sure all will be well and Monday evening you will be celebrating.
OT x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Libby,

I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine. 
As OT just said, your SW wouldn't take you to panel if she/he didn't think you'll get approved.  

One thing I would say is try not to send yourself mad thinking of all the questions they may ask as they never seem to ask you the questions that you have prepared answers for, or have thought of before hand! 
We were given this advice and it's so true!

All the panel members will appreciate that you are nervous, they've seen so many nervous people before you that they know that will be the case, so try not to worry about appearing that way as it will be expected, and totally understandable! 
It just shows how much it all matters to you.   
The questions are only going to be about you, your life, your opinion on things, and your plans for the future etc in one way or another, so all things you would naturally know anyway.

No matter what anyone says, you are naturally going to be nervous, but just try to remember that they want to approve you, no-one in there will be out to turn you down so they are all on your side   

Lots and lots of luck and get that celebration meal planned and bottle of bubbly on ice to celebrate later!!   

Luv Anj x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Libby

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure it will be fine, they wouldn't put you through panel if they didn't think you would be approved 

I don't normally get nervous but my mind did hit a blank with one of the questions and couldn't find the word!    But DH came to the rescue!    All was fine!

Looking forward to hearing your happy news tomorrow!

p xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't worry I went blank in ours too! Same as Panorama, my husband had to rescue me too!!    

They are not there to catch you out and like others have said you wouldn't be going to panel if they didn't think you would be approved. 

Good luck!


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

WE'RE APPROVED, YAY!  OMG, so glad thats over lol. Feel on top of the world but also sick as a dog lol. Why i feel sick is a mistery but quite frankly i don't care I'M GOING TO BE A MUMMY at last. They were all lovely you were right, never felt so nervous in all my life but we did it!  Thank you for all your replys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic news 

Bop


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Brilliant news!!!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulation's, and good luck with the next step in your journey.


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! slowly recovering from the sickness/ shock! We're just over the moon. Off out now for lots of bubbles  xxxxx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Great News Libby! Enjoy your special moment!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoy the bubbles and huge congratulations hunny xxxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Huge congratulations to you    Well done xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!   great feeling isnt it..adoption version of a BFP!

kj x


----------

